# Why is



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Spiritualism the only religion that can offer the closest thing to proof of its beliefs?
Yeah. Come on then. "Ow's dat proof? Eh?"
Sorry. I'm in a highly nasty mood today.
Any thoughts?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok. Sorry. 
I think I'm looking to be converted into someone who believes in God. But I can't, however hard I try. I just thought it might help with when I obsess over the universe and how it all started.
I do find the God Squad (in general) quite contrary though. They only want to convert you if you're not interested. Because here I am now saying, take me baby!! Take meee!! And no-one has tried to convert me.
Never mind.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm confused. But I'm willing if you have questions.

Romans 1:18-20 (New Living Translation)

18But God shows his anger from heaven against all sinful, wicked people who push the truth away from themselves.[a] *19For the truth about God is known to them instinctively. God has put this knowledge in their hearts.* 20From the time the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky and all that God made. They can clearly see his invisible qualities--his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse whatsoever for not knowing God.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

take all the religions and spiritual belief systems from all around the world.put them in a testtube and burn at a given temperature and distill out the common denominator.(78 degrees for alcohol).what do you get?if youre good you go to heaven and if your bad you go to hell.what is good and bad differs in different religions but theyre all fairly similar yardsticks.our problem is that our guilt,obsessiveness,fear,doubt etc leaves us with bad expectations for the afterlife,and our experience of mental anguish here on earth leaves us with no comprehension of what heaven is like.we are trapped.the solution?find peace here,do your best,lower your expectation levels,be busy without being compulsive,and leave the rest to god.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Romans 1:18-20 (New Living Translation)
> 
> 18But God shows his anger from heaven against all sinful, wicked people who push the truth away from themselves.[a] 19For the truth about God is known to them instinctively. God has put this knowledge in their hearts. 20From the time the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky and all that God made. They can clearly see his invisible qualities--his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse whatsoever for not knowing God


And to think, they ram this sort of horror down the throats of millions of children at Sunday School. Is it only me who thinks there should be a law against it?


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2005)

> 18But God shows his anger from heaven against all sinful, wicked people who push the truth away from themselves.[a] 19For the truth about God is known to them instinctively. God has put this knowledge in their hearts. 20From the time the world was created, people have seen the earth and sky and all that God made. They can clearly see his invisible qualities--his eternal power and divine nature. So they have no excuse whatsoever for not knowing God.


Hmmm.
I've just been reminded why I don't like the whole idea.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Bible contradiction #1: Does God love or hate sinners?

God loves sinners: "For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son ..." (John 3:16)

God hates sinners: "You are not a God who takes pleasure in evil; with you the wicked cannot dwell. The arrogant cannot stand in your presence; you hate all who do wrong." (Psalm 5:4-5)

*Bible contradiction #2: Is God a sinner?

God is jealous: "For the Lord, whose name is Jealous, is a jealous God." (Exod. 34:14)

Jealousy is a sin: "The acts of the sinful nature are obvious ... jealousy" (Gal. 5:19-20)

If jealousy is a sin, and God is jealous, then the only conclusion we can draw is that God is a sinner. The two scripture verses above flat out contradict each other. This absurd conclusion makes God out to be less than perfect. The same can also be said of the notion of a "God of wrath" because Jesus taught that wrath is a sin.

*


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

There is so much information here it's hard to narrow it down to a simple answer But this may be a useful website to anyone seeking answers.

http://www.godandscience.org


----------

